# Introducing...



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Roxy, Macky and Baloo.

I used to be a member here aaaaaaaaages ago and I'm soooooooo bored so I thought I'd post some pics of my beautiful doglets for you to swoon over.

This is Roxy


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

This is Macky


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

This is Baloo, she is 8 weeks old and Macky and Roxy are her parents.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

why is she shaved in the top pic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

She had a c section


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow , sorry to hear that did you plann them to have pups?
how many did she have?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwww what a lovely little family x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I wasn't really wanting them to have pups till later this year but they had other ideas. She had 2 but one died a week later.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

awww poor guy/girl


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are very cute, all of them! I am sorry about poor little baby that didn't make it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Jodie!


----------



## MayaPapaya (Apr 13, 2006)

Very cute! Great pics!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww they are all three so beautiful!! :love5:


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! You're right Roxy is just like my Pebbles! Look like lil twins! Both you're chis are beautiful and that puppy is sooooo sweet! Sorry about the other pup xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Lydz* said:


> Wow! You're right Roxy is just like my Pebbles! Look like lil twins!


She looked more like her when she was a puppy too


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

They are gorgeous! :love5: And what wonderful pics! I'm sorry about the little one that didn't make it.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, your dogs are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

They are beautiful pictures! You are a great photographer!!! They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Jodie great to see some updated pics  you know I love your little baby, the gorgous miss Roxy and Macky Zero's "twin bro" hehe great to see you back


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Sarah, part of the reason I came back was Roxy said I had to post some pics for Zero :roll: She says he's her boyfriend :roll:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Jojo, those are great pics!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh my GoshI could eat your puppy with or without a spoon and the parents are breathtaking.Thankyou so much for sharing.You made my night!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Good to see you back here Jodie :wave:

I'm sure everyone here will love your babies just as much as I already do :love5:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Kari said:


> Good to see you back here Jodie :wave:
> 
> I'm sure everyone here will love your babies just as much as I already do :love5:


I love seeing them more than Kari does lol.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

No way :lol: 

If you send me Stormy then I'll agree with you :evil4:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well if Jodie sends me Roxy then I might send you Stormy(for a visit lol)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. well that sounds better than nothing :toothy3:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

:bootyshake:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:evil4: :evil4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

You can have Macky :laughing6:


----------



## LandOliver (Mar 25, 2007)

*What Great Pics!!!*

I want to take pictures like you....are you using a digital or a 35mm and may I ask what kind? Your pictures are amazing and your babies are beautiful.
Thanks...LJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I use a Nikon DSLR D50 it's pretty cool :coolwink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi there Jodie, nice to see you posting again.
Hope you and your babies are all ok.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow your babies are beautiful! they make such a great family! and you take amazing pictures! Any tips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Patience and lots of it :coolwink:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

They are very beautiful dogs. About your c-section.. was it preplanned? Or was it an emergency?

What were the reasons that the other puppy did not make it??


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

It was an emergency c-section. The vet thought the puppies would probably be ok being born normaly but because I was concerned about the length of time she was in labour he said he would do a c-section imediatly instead of waiting a while longer.

We don't know why the other puppy died, it probably had something wrong with it from day one and that is why Roxy stopped feeding her and looking after her.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

what cute pics thanks for sharing them! your babies are indeed very cute!


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

great cam & picture skills! they are very cute!!


----------

